# Fishing for a good trout recipe



## y2kpitt (Apr 28, 2006)

All,

This Saturday is opening fishing day and since most of my friends bring their kids over to go fishing and then leave the trout means I'm going to end up with more trout than I know what to do with.  I've never smoked trout, normally I just gut them and stuff them with onions, butter and garlic then put them in foil and put them on the grill.  Does anyone have any smoking suggestions, fyi these are hardly big enough to justify flaying them.


----------



## monty (Apr 28, 2006)

Michael, I have come up with a generic recipe for smoke cooking most fish. All salmonids (trout, salmon, etc) are excellent candidates for smoking. First one must brine the fish. 

Brine:
1 cup pickling salt
10 cups water

Brine options
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
Bay Leaf
Chili Powder
Thyme
(Have some fun; Experiment!)

Dissolve salt in water over a low heat and cool. Place fish in a non metal container and cover with brine. refrigerate. Whole fish under 4lbs 12 to 18 hours, whole fish over 4 lbs  24 to 48 hours.

Remove fish from brine and rinse thoroughly under cold water. Pat dry, place on rack,  and let stand till completely dry. (Some air movement helps)

Place in smoker. Water smoked fish is done when flesh flakes easily when a fork is inserted and twisted slightly. Dry smoked fish requires two to three times the smoke time and is done when moisture is all removed and meat is still soft and flexible to the touch.


Hope this helps!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 28, 2006)

Here is a web site for smoked fish recipies;www.3men.com.  I have not tried their recipies but plan to.  I have some King Mackeral that I plan to smoke and make a dip out of for our annual Kentucky Derby party.

Scott


----------

